# Bumps from Braids...



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies.  I'm transitioning and I got some kinky twist.  Now they are not tight, but my hair was being pulled to some extent around the edges to put the twists in.  

So I see some bumps around my edges.

What can you Ladies tell me about those bumps.

1. Is that a sign that hair will be coming out from those places?
2  How long before they go away?
3. Does everyone get bumps with braids or is it just some people?
4.  Do you find yourself scratching the area where they are?

Thanks in advance Ladies.


----------



## remnant (Jul 2, 2008)

Bumps mean pulled hair to me *even if it doesn't hurt!*
1. So I'll answer yes to your first question
2.IDK
3.No
4.I don't because I never allow it to be.
IMHO if you scratch it you'll loose the tiny edges hair!

HTH


----------



## Ciacia (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

this means that you have put a lot of stress on your skin in that area by pulling it which is not good

1. Is that a sign that hair will be coming out from those places?
It is a sign that your scalp is becoming weaker at these places so the shedding is more likely to happen there
2 How long before they go away?
It does not disappear like that, you have to do something (re-do the twists with less stress)
3. Does everyone get bumps with braids or is it just some people?
this does not depend on people but on the way braids are done
4. Do you find yourself scratching the area where they are?
I cannot answer this one as I have always asked my sister (my hair braider) to be gentle around my edges by using more of my own hair than the rest of the head to the braids and do not tight them too much. 


HTH


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 2, 2008)

i think it means the hair is pulled to tight.  i used to get them every time when i would get my hair braided back in the day, and they were quite itchy.



SimpleBrooklyn said:


> Hello Ladies. I'm transitioning and I got some kinky twist. Now they are not tight, but my hair was being pulled to some extent around the edges to put the twists in.
> 
> So I see some bumps around my edges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mook's hair (Jul 2, 2008)

What can you Ladies tell me about those bumps.

1. Is that a sign that hair will be coming out from those places?
It may possibly be a sign of this. 

 2  How long before they go away?
They might not go away until you take the braids out. or they might go away in a few days. 

3. Does everyone get bumps with braids or is it just some people?
I have rarely had any bumps with braids.  and the times that I did it was always because they were pulling to much.  My solution was to re-do the area where the bumps were. 

4.  Do you find yourself scratching the area where they are? No.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Is that a sign that hair will be coming out from those places?
it means it has laready came out or if it's still tight will be coming out
2 How long before they go away?
a couple of weeks
3. Does everyone get bumps with braids or is it just some people?
everybody whose braids are too tight
4. Do you find yourself scratching the area where they are?
mines hurt too much to scratch

this happened to me like a month or 2 ago a "friend" of mine put these SUPER tight cornrows in my hair and of course like an idiot I didn't take them out immeadiately and i got all these white puss filled bumps. it was gross. i lost like 95% of my hairline but luckily thanx to OCT it's growing back nicely. I was scared i was goinng to develop traction alopecia. i'll NEVER let another person put tight braids in my hair again it was scary i tell you. but the pics are in my fotki labeled scalp damage


----------



## Nonie (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Is that a sign that hair will be coming out from those places?
*Possibly.* 

 2  How long before they go away?
*I think you have to undo the braids and relax the strain first for them to heal. May take a few days.*

3. Does everyone get bumps with braids or is it just some people?
*I got them a few times when I was a kid and only when I'd get my hair plaited by a hairdresser that wasn't my regular. My mom once took me back to the stylist and had her undo my hair pronto because she saw the bumps and was mad at me for not telling the hairdresser she was pulling too tight. Mom never took those bumps lightly.

I never get them  now that I take care of my own hair, or when my mom or regular hairdresser would braid my hair.
* 
4.  Do you find yourself scratching the area where they are? *
I probably scratched when the bumps were healing. But an itch could also indicate damage to follicles which could lead to traction alopecia. If I were you, I'd take them out and massage the area with an oil to soothe and to increase circulation and thus hopefully the bring nourishment to your follicles.
*


----------



## SEMO (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with other ladies.  It sounds like the braids may have been put in too tight.  I don't know if that will = hair loss.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 2, 2008)

I dealt with this for a week (last week to be exact). About 3 days after I got my braids, my scalp was burning, itching, and felt hella uncomfortable. I had my mother look at my scalp and she said it was red and there were angry looking bumps. All of a sudden they started feeling really tight, though they did not feel like this those first 3 days. So I took the ones out that irritated me (they were ones at the nape of my neck)! It took 4 more days for myscalp to get back to normal. My scalp felt like it was burning for 4 days straight; it stopped Monday.

I did let the woman who braided my hair know and she offered to put the ones I took out back in, but I don't want to risk it. Good thing there are braids to cover the area. The bumps went away and I still have my hair thank goodness. I did apply castor oil on the nape area and it had a numbing effect, almost like benzocaine 

Like me, it may not have felt like the braids were not put in too tight, but if you're having this reaction, they were.


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your responses Ladies. I'm taking all of your advice into consideration.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sound like those puppies are too tight! Relieve that stress from your hairline before it causes major damage!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2008)

I know this happened to me the last time I went to the Africans for some cornrows. In the back around the neck/nape I got a bump so bad it had puss in it!! I had to burst it to make it go away. It hurt like hell untill I burst it. Yeah, it was too tight. I haven't been back since. And I'm not the only one that had that same complaint!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

janaq2003 said:


> Sound like those puppies are too tight! Relieve that stress from your hairline before it causes major damage!



yeah  its highly risky for hair loss there later


----------



## Casarela (Jul 2, 2008)

I usually do get those bumps as soon as I get my hair braided as my scalp is senitive they eventually go all away it can take weeks for it to go away and NO dont scratch ull end up irritating the skin even more....




SimpleBrooklyn said:


> Hello Ladies.  I'm transitioning and I got some kinky twist.  Now they are not tight, but my hair was being pulled to some extent around the edges to put the twists in.
> 
> So I see some bumps around my edges.
> 
> ...


----------

